# Dock Light Trout report 5/1



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Couldn't sleep last night so I got up around 11:30 last night and went to the shop to get a few live shrimp (one of the advantages of working at a tackle store, live bait whenever you want :thumbup: ) I made it back to my dock around midnight, and just like I thought, the big speckled trout were cruising the lights with the falling tide... For this I fish a light tackle setup (7'6" rod, 3000 size shimano reel, 10lb sufix braid, 20lb seagaur fluorocarbon, and an Eagle Claw 084-A #1 J-hook) I'll wait until I see a fish, and then pitch a tail-hooked shrimp 3-4 feet in front of it. It ended up being a decent night, catching right around 10 trout in the 3-4lb range, and a little bonus of this big girl







She went 25 1/2" and 5 3/4lbs on a boga grip. I saw probably a dozen in the 5-6lb range, only catching this one, and also saw one that was pushing 8lbs. 

Dock Light fishing is heating up!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

On another note, after fishing until 2am, I woke up this morning and realized someone stole 3 14' mullet nets, a 12' 1/4" bait net, and 2 beach cruisers out of my carport sometime between me going to sleep around 2:30am and this morning....


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Heck of a fish! That is awful about the thiefs though. What body of water is your dock light on?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

technically I guess it's pensacola bay, lol. it's west of the beach bridge on pensacola beach.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

You are my hero John Booker!


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Brad King said:


> You are my hero John Booker!


No, no. He's MYYYYY hero. You get your own.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

JoeZ said:


> No, no. He's MYYYYY hero. You get your own.


No, NO, NO..... I called him first!


----------



## oysterman (Jan 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Da....n thiefs, one night ima gonna put sum fishing poles an kayak and 4wheeler out in my drive and maybe maybe a pink Barbie thingy for the girlie men...and ease into the dark, bundle up in my sleeping bag with me Louisville slugger and wait...huh is that construed as baiting, oh the legality..no no! Theives theif because they think... I'll...never get caught. hah you will.. and it gonna leave a mark lol.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Wirelessly posted



Brad King said:


> You are my hero John Booker!


Funny, Dawna was saying the same thing the other night.... you're out of milk by the way. Lol.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

John B. said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> 
> 
> Funny, Dawna was saying the same thing the other night.... you're out of milk by the way. Lol.


LOL..... Touche'................. Now you must pay


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

John B. said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> 
> 
> Funny, Dawna was saying the same thing the other night.... you're out of milk by the way. Lol.



Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyammmmmmmmmmmm!!!


He really is my hero now!


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

John B. said:


> technically I guess it's pensacola bay, lol. it's west of the beach bridge on pensacola beach.


just tell them where they are....


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

inshorecatch said:


> just tell them where they are....


actually tell them ? or being sarcastic? i'll tell anyone exactly where it is... it's dang near impossible to catch them from a boat, so it doesn't matter.


----------

